# closed end help



## Dvoigt (Dec 8, 2011)

I purchased a closed end cigar mandrel    about a year ago from Arizona Silhouette and the other day when I tried to tighten the mandrel    the bolt broke. 

I could not get the mandrel tight enough to keep the blank from spinning when the tool    contacted it.  Anyone have any tips on getting this tight without using bolt breaking force?

Anyone knwo the size of bolt needed to replace it?  I was just going to take the broken one to the hardware store and find one that matched.

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## G1Pens (Dec 8, 2011)

I have that same mandrel and have not had any issues with it. 

As to the bolt. I would take the approach you mentioned and head to the hardware store. I supose you could contact AS and ask them the size. They may even replace it for you. I think I would call them anyway. There is always the chance that they accidentally sent the wrong mandrel.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 8, 2011)

I did email and asked about a replacement.  He didn't have any and just said that I could probably find a replacement bolt at HD or Lowes, but i would have to turn the head down.

I have used the mandrel on a few pens before, but always had a hard time getting the the blank to keep from spinning, no matter how light the cut.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Dec 8, 2011)

I have the problem of it spinning and spinning but I see no reason for it to break.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have to ask because I've recently been looking into the very same item, but do you have the right size for the pen you're making?  I only ask because they offer different ones for different kits and yet more for upper or lower barrel.  Just wondering if that could be the issue...?


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 8, 2011)

Well I only have one, for the cigar pen.  The tube fits pretty good to the mandrel, there isn't much slop there.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 8, 2011)

Ruby pen turning said:


> I have the problem of it spinning and spinning but I see no reason for it to break.



It didn't break while it was spinning, it broke when I took it off the lathe to try and make it tighter.


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 20, 2012)

I bought bolts for the 7mm directly from Bill.  They are long and I didn't find them at the hdw store


----------



## BigShed (Feb 21, 2012)

Dvoigt said:


> I did email and asked about a replacement.  He didn't have any and just said that I could probably find a replacement bolt at HD or Lowes, but i would have to turn the head down.
> 
> I have used the mandrel on a few pens before, but always had a hard time getting the the blank to keep from spinning, no matter how light the cut.



Doesn't sound like very good after sales service to me, surely if he hasn't got any in stock he can order one for you?

Telling you to go to your local hardware store and turn the head down? On your wood lathe, I don't think so!!!!


----------



## Dvoigt (Feb 21, 2012)

BigShed said:


> Dvoigt said:
> 
> 
> > I did email and asked about a replacement.  He didn't have any and just said that I could probably find a replacement bolt at HD or Lowes, but i would have to turn the head down.
> ...



Honestly, I thought so too.  It seemed out of character with all the positive comments I had seen in the past.  I felt sort of hung out to dry, I didn't even get the size of the bolt that I needed.  I had to take the broken one with me and compare them.  I also didn't get much help with what could have possibly created this situation in the first place.

I think I did figure out the issue.  The mandrel has a slit in it allowing it to open as the bolt gets pulled into it.  I think that the 2 halves were too close together so the bolt wasn't really spreading them apart, but rather just pulling strait into the end.  I spread them apart manually about 1/4" so that I had to struggle a little to get the brass tubing on it and tightened it with the new bolt with turned head and everything seemed to work ok.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 21, 2012)

I use the adjustable mandrel and whatever bushing is needed for the pen I am turning.  The way Don Ward reccomends on his site.  Wooden Pens: Buy Handmade unique custom rattlesnake wood pens gifts fountain pen exotic wood from Red River Pens


----------

